# Rear Parking Sensors



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Were there ever an option? Saw some on a blue MK1 in a Leeds car park and looked OEM equip.


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

No, I dont believe they where an optional extra from audi.

Very easy to fit, took about an hour and they look quite discreet I think.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Were on mine when I bought it. 
Small body coloured circle below each rear light cluster.
You can just about see one in this pre rear light tint pic.
John.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Normally they are a bit of a carbuncle, but they both look pretty ok to me, you could always get a V6 or QS valance and fit the sensors in that to avoid making holes in your bumper.

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

There are some pretty good ones about these days that make no holes etc

http://www.parkingdynamics.co.uk/Vehicl ... namics-PD1


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I tried one of those holeless types of parking sensors on my TT and it was hopeless.

Some objects, such as cars and people, it picked up but it didn't see wheelie bins until it was too late.

The best parking sensor I've used was a cheap set from eBay made by Cisbo; they cost less than £20 and were extremely reliable. They looked ok on my Mondeo but with a 21mm diameter hole size I feel they're a bit too big for the TT.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Reversing-Parking ... 4ce9ce95d6

Does anyone know of any kits that are available with smaller sensors.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

They are a factory option but the car is sent to an installer.
Steve


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

I bought a set of ebay, was about 3 years ago when i had a celica and fitted them. Was a pretty good kit as i came with the exact size drill bit needed. Simply took the bumper drilled the holes, slotted the sensors in connected the wire to my reverse light. I also sprayed the sensors to match my car, worked perfectly! I can park properly now so i dont need them :lol:


----------



## leemanuel (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi all,

Im fitting sensors to my TT later this week - does anyone know the measurements to avoid the rear bar???

a guide of ......cm below light/numberplate would be a massive help


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

leemanuel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im fitting sensors to my TT later this week - does anyone know the measurements to avoid the rear bar???
> 
> a guide of ......cm below light/numberplate would be a massive help


your much better of taking off the rear bumper


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Personally I just back up, and when the car comes up against something hard, it stops and you know you're as far back as you can go, then just pull forwards a bit to leave a small gap.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

peter-ss said:


> I tried one of those holeless types of parking sensors on my TT and it was hopeless.
> 
> Some objects, such as cars and people, it picked up but it didn't see wheelie bins until it was too late.
> 
> ...


What about walls? I'm looking at buying this product http://www.ebay.com/itm/No-Drill-No-Hol ... 27cda2b9c0


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I sort of considered them myself but don't find the back end too hard to estimate now. The front end I'm crap at. I've put a block of wood on my driveway to I get close enough to the garage door for my wife to park behind. I have it one side only, so I know the steering wheel tugs to the side when I touch the tyre.


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

I had a set of OEM style Cobra parking sensors fitted to SWMBO's TT just after Christmas. They are colour coded and are fitted from the rear of the bumper rather than the front. They look very neat and certainly better than the other type which would not look right on a TT bumper (in my opinion).


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Mine came with them and were on the original dealer receipt in the the rest of the optional extras the car came with.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Bago47 said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > I tried one of those holeless types of parking sensors on my TT and it was hopeless.
> ...


The failure with the wheelie bin was enough to put me off - I didn't try it on walls after that!


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

refreshing an old topic but since then maybe there has been better versions.
any good and reliable rear parking sensors?


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

I've never fitted any parking sensors because the part that goes in the cabin always look cheap, typical chinese gizmo.

Probably if I could find decent ones with the display on the rearview mirror (change the mirror too)


----------



## aphinch (Apr 23, 2018)

Would it not be better to fit a reversing cam? dangle the camera from the boot area (above the plate)

Mount your own monitor so it's not a cheap tacky one?

just a thought


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

My car came with sensors which I believe were fitted by the original supplying dealer rather than being a 'factory' fit.

The holes for the sensors are drilled in the bottom section of the rear bumper just above the exhaust valance, rather than mid-bumper like I have seen on other TT.

I would be happier with a mirror-based reversing camera image instead, way more useful. I might get around to modding it in the future.


----------

